# Grassy Sound Half Bridge



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Hey all, 

Just back back from scoutin out a few spots for later and me and Boss Dogg stopped at the half bridge. Here are the important rules for he bridge now that the fence and gate has been put up. 

1- $4.50 per day charge with $2.00 going towards bait if you need it. 

2- $2.00 spectator charge if that person doesn't fish. 

3- 2 rod maximum per angler.

4- No alcohol.

5- Hourfs are 6am to midnite.

Seasonal membership is $200.00 and you get 10%discount on bait. You also get 24 hour access. Right now they are just getting started so I'm sure there will be more to come like how many guests you can bring with your seasonal pass. I'll post more when I know. Take care and tight lines.


----------

